# The Champions are back!!



## Bore.224

The New England Patriots have fallen of most radar screens as a realistic threat to win the Super Bowl this year. But I will tell you all now turn your radars back on WERE BAACK. We are ready to shock the world again. The Superbowl will be played at the AFC championship game New England at Indi.


----------



## Bore.224

I really really really feel sorry for any Denver Bronco fans, you dont even know whats coming!! :eyeroll:


----------



## north14

Yep I sure do---- Broncos 31-- Patriots 24


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## rowdie

The Donkies are gonna win, then lose to the colts!


----------



## WingedShooter7

^^^saddly agreeing :eyeroll: but i like the broncos


----------



## deafishunt

Beware of Broncos!!!!! I am disappointment about Viking lost everthing :bart:


----------



## Bore.224

woodpecker and north 14 , somdays are just not your day that is what happened in Denver last night. I truelly belive the best team did not win that game. If any Bronco fan can feel good about that win "They have been digging into their weekend baggie". We gave Denver that game on a silver platter, and the officials were toatally up their [email protected]# to boot. I really look forward to watching Denver get the snot knoked out of them next week, it will happen and all of Colorado knows it.


----------



## rooster cogburn

Blaming the officials for a loss is truly pathetic. Denver played an excellent game and the Pats flat out choked it away. Denver showed that they were the better team by proving it on the field, no excuses. Grow up a little bit and take the loss like a man.


----------



## sportsaholic07

ok it was an embarassing loss but it was not a hard earned victory...i believe that the pats should have won...but hey this should be an interesting superbowl...any predictions for the turn out for broncos/stealers

I think the stealers will win by a fieldgoal


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Wow what a turn of events late in that Pit/Indy game! As much as I wanted Dungy to take it all this year, I'm glad it's an all OUTDOOR championship weekend coming up. I just don't think football belongs indoors especially this time of the year. Bring on some snow in the mile high and go Broncos!
:beer:


----------



## ND_RC

Goldy's Pal said:


> and go Broncos!
> :beer:


No, No, No!!

Go Steelers!!! 

Hope the refs are better next weekend then the clowns this weekend.


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## north14

Hey Bore, the best team did win! The Broncos out hustled the Pats on both ends of the field. Anytime a team has five turn-overs in the playoffs they will not win against any NFL team. I congratulate the Patriots on their tremendous run the last two years but it's time to step down and face the fact that they were beaten by a better team. Next week should be the best game of the season as the two best defenses in the NFL will show us all what "smash mouth football" is all about. I look for a close game all the way with a field goal to decide the winner. Steelers ahead at halftime 14-7 and the Broncos winning it 17-14 at the buzzer.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I thought highschool refs could have done better this weekend. There was a pretty good list of poor calls or non calls that were critical IMO.


----------



## sportsaholic07

so what was you guys' favorite play of this weekend......besides the fact that the guy had run for 100 yards i liked when the pats guy(a tight end not sure who) came over and leveled the broncos guy...haha a laughed so hard...untill the broncos ran for the TD


----------



## smokinrifle99

here is to bore we have opennings on the fan club bus. o but thats right denver fans dont complain. so i guess we dont need you. tom brady done era over. they arent a franchise team to many teams before them have acomplished way more. one example is the ninner s who iam not a fan of but was a good franchise team. also good to see the whinning sniffleing mannings can all meet for coffee and watch the rest of the year.

denver @ pits. game of the year

27 14 db


----------



## ND_RC

NFL admits that referee erred


----------



## malspeck

A win is a win. The refs didn't make five turnovers. Patriots are just a bunch of spoiled brats along with their coach and so is Indy. Denver will have a tough match-up with. a class act team such as the Steelers are (which Patriots along with the media have been classless and unsportsmanlike). If Denver loses to them they deserve it but I hope that doesn't happen. Denver got beat by Indy two years in a row and didn't act like this but Denver's coach has class. Enough said I'll send you some cheese with your wine. GO BRONCOS!!


----------



## njsimonson

I must say that this post season isn't turning out as I expected it to!

I was looking forward to a Pats/Indy AFC Championship and a Chicago/Seattle NFC Championship. Zoinks! Only one of those teams is alive.

I'm cheering for Pittsburgh now, I'd like to see the Bus get a title! That last game was BIZZARE...21-3 with 5 minutes left?!? And they just about LOST?!?!? Better have the wheels on straight for the Mile-High game.


----------



## rowdie

Looks like ther back all right BACK HOME! They'll be watching the AFC chmpionships on TV just like me.


----------



## Bore.224

Woodpecker , I am not blaming the refs for that New England loss, it was the turnovers however the refs were wrong, they also called an interception by a Patriot a no catch but overturned it on review. They made bad calls you cannot deny that, the Tuck ruel in the Raiders game was not a bad call it was the ruel. New England had almost twice as much offence in that game and it was nullified by intangebles the X factor. Anybody that thinks Denver is a better Team has not looked at the facts or is a bias fan. But here is the real news the NFC has a real shot of winning the Superbowl now Denver and Pittsburge are poor teams to represent the AFC and either of them will lose quite badly to either NFC team remaining.
You all know it , I know it , if Denver and New England played 10 more games all at Denver the Pats would win all 10 games.


----------



## Bore.224

malspeck said:


> A win is a win. The refs didn't make five turnovers. Patriots are just a bunch of spoiled brats along with their coach and so is Indy. Denver will have a tough match-up with. a class act team such as the Steelers are (which Patriots along with the media have been classless and unsportsmanlike). If Denver loses to them they deserve it but I hope that doesn't happen. Denver got beat by Indy two years in a row and didn't act like this but Denver's coach has class. Enough said I'll send you some cheese with your wine. GO BRONCOS!!


Sounds like you are the cry baby, you say the Patriots are spoiled brats, yeah we have half the talent of most teams in the leage and still kick butt. The patriots have more class and sportmanship than any other team in pro sports and are the envy of all. Please pull your head out of your bottom and get some fresh air!!!


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bore.224

Allright allright goodluck to the Broncos
Woodpecker :beer:


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jiffy

The "Donkeys" are going to get beat and I am going to laugh the whole time.......I cant STAND the Broncos.....Nothing against you personally Woodpecker 

Of course I cant say much. My team didnt even make the playoffs... :roll:


----------



## malspeck

Bore, you can say what you want but the interviews shows who the babies are. Broncos won. I'll always be a Bronco fan no matter who likes them, how they win or lose. Classiest organization out there, enough said I'm through with the subject and have better things to do.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jiffy

Oh boy woodpecker...... :wink: :lol:

It was worse than I thought!!!!! :beer:


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## malspeck

woodpecker said:


> What an a$$ wuppin we took. WOW???


Yeap! It doesn't get worse than this to lose on the home turf the way they did. I hope we're not screwed come draft time being 3rd best team this year.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SlipperySam

yeah....love to hear you Broncos fans wonder about being 3rd or 4th this year.....GO LIONS.....hahaha


----------



## malspeck

woodpecker said:


> So what do ya think about Kubiak going to coach the Texans? That ones got me worried!


They're talking, maybe Hemidinger from the Jets, may somehow get to the Broncos but it will be an interesting year next year. I hope not to many of our key players retire i.e. Smith, Nalen, and a few others. Who knows? I'm ready to get back in waterfowl hunting been away from it for 3 years


----------



## smokinrifle99

well woodpecker now we can talk like the vikings fans theres always next year. hate to see scoobysnack leave but more power to him he will make a wonderfull head coach. i heard on sportscenter that denver might be getting some big help from the eagle s in the form of T O.


----------



## malspeck

smokinrifle99 said:


> well woodpecker now we can talk like the vikings fans theres always next year. hate to see scoobysnack leave but more power to him he will make a wonderfull head coach. i heard on sportscenter that denver might be getting some big help from the eagle s in the form of T O.


If they do sign him, I hope they put a strict clause in the contract saying no B.S. or you're gone. Man, he can play football. It would be a great target for Plummer.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

